# Looking for a male british blue (staffs)



## loula771 (Oct 27, 2011)

Our cat garfy (pictured) passed away on the 9/11/2011 . He was our baby and we adored him. Our house now feels empty!!









We would like to offer a home to another british blue male .Please email if you have the perfect cat for us . [email protected] . Must be close to staffordshire and free to a good home .

There is a fantastic forever home waiting for the right cat.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Does it have to be British? Your Garfy is a lovely cat but he doesn't look like a pedigree to me?

Liz


----------



## loula771 (Oct 27, 2011)

No i don't thinks he was. I just am probably looking for a male grey cat but we've always called him a british blue. I'm not picky really i have looked on the net and just cannot seem to find one close to home .


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

I have these two beauties, not british blues but very lovely silver babies  .........

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-resc...ilver-female-silver-white-male-blackpool.html

I am quite a long way from you but maybe someone could help with transport runs :confused1: I am prepared to travel a reasonable distance to help these two beauties start their new life.

They must stay together though as they love each other and are always cuddled up together :001_wub::001_wub:

I would require a home check though ....


----------



## loula771 (Oct 27, 2011)

They look beautiful but i just couldn't travel so far and i was hoping to take a single cat on . So sorry valerie but thanks so much for your offer . I really hope they find a forever home soon.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

there is 
http://www.cats.org.uk/lichfield/adopt-a-cat/?cid=15795

harry and sally
Cats available

Smokey
Cats Protection - Cannock & Burntwood

Smokey (different one)
Cats Protection - Cannock & Burntwood

Connie
Adoption Search Results

also try Faye at About Pawprints - pawprints animal rescue as I know she has lots of cats/kittens at the moment


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i think you may find you will have trouble finding any cat for free unless someone doesnt want their cat anymore.
any rescue centre will ask an adoption fee for neutering vaccinations microchipping etc


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

loula771 said:


> They look beautiful but i just couldn't travel so far and i was hoping to take a single cat on . So sorry valerie but thanks so much for your offer . I really hope they find a forever home soon.


Hi Loula  That's ok , thanks for looking though  I hope you find a lovely cat to love soon


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I have a blue half-pedigree Burmese for rehoming fairly soon and would deliver but 1. he is still to be neutered and that would need to be paid for and 2. as he has been a stud cat (I am working on an outcross programme and have now finished breeding with this boy) he may spray even in a new house (though apparently they often simply don't)

In short, the problem here is that you are looking for a combination of three things, a cat for free (which knocks out any rescues and also many private sellers, we are always advised not to advertise animals for free), a blue cat (very popular colour) and a cat close to where you live. You'd find any one of those things easily enough, perhaps you would find two, but a combination of the three won't be easy. Not that there's any harm in asking of course, but I admit that whenever I see ads on preloved and the like asking for unusual coloured cats, or pedigree cats, for nothing, I generally laugh.

Liz


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

shame you are not interested in the black bsh looking for a home


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> shame you are not interested in the black bsh looking for a home


Yes i agree he is lovely.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

If you are willing to pay a donation to rescue Patsy now has a Blue BSH male too as he was one of the cats that was transported to rescue yesterday.


----------



## loula771 (Oct 27, 2011)

hi kelly is he in the staffordshire area? How much of a donation is required ? many thanks loula


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i think loula that patsy is in northamptonshire not that far from you


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

yes Patsy is in Rushden Northamptonshire


----------

